
HSBC voice recognition system breached by customer's twin - dghf
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/may/19/hsbc-voice-recognition-system-breached-by-customers-twin
======
dvdhnt
It's amazing that they'd allow 7+ attempts to correctly identify the
customer's voice. To me, that signals either poor security practices or a lack
of confidence from HSBC in the technology itself.

------
lazylizard
i'd say a determined adversary is probably more difficult than my customer's
twin....

